# Esso Tiger Bike Build



## badgoat (Jul 22, 2020)

Just got my AMF Renegade/ Esso Tiger Bike build together.   To make this more correct I should probably ditch the fenders.  I also need a flatter seat.  I would like to add a Tony Growler and a taller sissy bar.   At this point I'm very happy to at least be this far.  Here''s a couple of pics and a link to the longer story.   Esso Tiger Bike Story


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 22, 2020)

That bike is a real trip with those grips and that tail


----------



## badgoat (Jul 22, 2020)

Tail was easy, as a Pontiac guy I already had a bag full.  Grips aren't bad, go that set on eBay and also have an NOS set in the bag on the wall.   Seat is the challenge.  Got that one on eBay and paid dearly.  Turns out to be too curved but I could use it on a Sears Spyder down the road.....Also need to find a Tony Growler (Frosted Flakes)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

This is my original bike. I especially like the pin I found to go with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## badgoat (Jul 23, 2020)

Just got one of those flags delivered this week!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 23, 2020)

That bike looks great.! Here is original flyer with bike at bottom right. You can find original Esso bucks on ebay. Would be  cool to get some and display with a bike.


----------



## badgoat (Jul 24, 2020)

I do collect a lot of memorabilia.  I have quite a bit of Esso stuff but no Tiger-Money (yet!)


----------



## badgoat (Jul 24, 2020)

*Freqman1*
Your bike was my reference to build mine.  If you read the story in my link above you can see I used your pic in it!

*sccruiser*
I thought I might leave the fenders on mine for awhile, but now seeing the flier they may have to go sooner rather then later!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice stuff. I don't remember what year ( 1980's?) those tails were reproduced as a novelty of the famous originals in the 1960's. They are brighter, more "fluff" and still a cool item. I have an original a buddy gave me, along with the Cardboard tiger head and large pinback button. The little Esso gas attendant is pretty obscure. Both signs ( red letters/plastic, but vintage) are in good shape. Your bikes look swell. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2020)

sccruiser said:


> That bike looks great.! Here is original flyer with bike at bottom right. You can find original Esso bucks on ebay. Would be  cool to get some and display with a bike.
> View attachment 1234320




@Freqman1


----------



## John D. Williams (Jul 25, 2020)

Just saw this thread, had to share the image, got this from a Columbia-themed bike show in MA.


----------

